# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دآقایون و خانومایی که تراز بالای 6900 دارین...

## iSalar

سلام
آقایون خانوما اگه میشه لدفا لطف کنین بگین چطوری درس میخونین؟ چند ساعت میخونین
من دو سه ماهه همینجوری موندم بین 6500 6650 درجا میزنم...
بالاتر هم نمیره ...
 :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113): 
بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟

سال قبل هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو تو تراز 5600 داشتم که با افزایش ساعات مطالعه م به تدریج حل شد... ولی الان فکر میکنم ماکسیموم ساعت مطالعه م هست...

خواهشا بنده رو راهنمایی فرمایین
-3تجربیـ -

سه آزمون آخر
http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/4...untitled55.jpg
http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/4...ntitled244.jpg
http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/4...-untitled1.jpg

----------


## AmirAria

اگه فکر میکنی داری ماکزیمم میخونی و بالاتر نمیری پس باید روی کیفیت مطالعه ات کار کنی .
بعد آزمون ارزیابی میکنی؟  پیدا کردن دلیل غلط ها خودش تو پیشرفت تراز کمک میکنه 
وقت خوندن و مطالعه نباید چیزای حواس پرت کن دور  و برت باشن .
تایم مطالعه پشت هم نباید زیاد بشه ، دیگه خیلی توانایی مغزی داری یک ساعت و ده دقیه بخونی باید بعدش یه استراحت 15 دقیقه ای داشته باشی و الا کارایی میاد پایین .
بعضی درسا هم شاید تست کم کار میکنی و نمیتونی به تراز دلخواهت برسی 
اگه کارنامه یکی از آزمونات رو میذاشتی بهتر میشد راهنمایی کرد

----------


## HAMED19

> سلام
> آقایون خانوما اگه میشه لدفا لطف کنین بگین چطوری درس میخونین؟ چند ساعت میخونین
> من دو سه ماهه همینجوری موندم بین 6500 6650 درجا میزنم...
> بالاتر هم نمیره ...
> 
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟
> 
> سال قبل هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو تو تراز 5600 داشتم که با افزایش ساعات مطالعه م به تدریج حل شد... ولی الان فکر میکنم ماکسیموم ساعت مطالعه م هست...
> 
> ...


سعی کن در این اینکه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو داری ..ماکزیمم کیفیت مطالعه رو هم داشته باشی  ..همچنین واسه افزایش تراز سعی کن رو یکی دو درس که بهشون علاقه داری فراتر از درس های دیگه کار کنی و تراز تو بیاری بالا ولی درس های دیگه تو هم در همون حد قبلی نگه داری .

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> آقایون خانوما اگه میشه لدفا لطف کنین بگین چطوری درس میخونین؟ چند ساعت میخونین
> من دو سه ماهه همینجوری موندم بین 6500 6650 درجا میزنم...
> بالاتر هم نمیره ...
> 
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟
> 
> سال قبل هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو تو تراز 5600 داشتم که با افزایش ساعات مطالعه م به تدریج حل شد... ولی الان فکر میکنم ماکسیموم ساعت مطالعه م هست...
> 
> ...


عزیز یکم بیشتر اطلاعات بده
بعد از بررسی پاسخنامه مشلات چیه؟
چرا غلط زدی؟
چند ساعت میخونی؟
از چه کتابایی استفاده میکنی؟
کدوم درسا مشکل داری بیشتر؟
و......
یکم بیشتر توضیح بده تا بتونم بهتر کمکت کنم

----------


## iSalar

> اگه فکر میکنی داری ماکزیمم میخونی و بالاتر نمیری پس باید روی کیفیت مطالعه ات کار کنی .
> بعد آزمون ارزیابی میکنی؟  پیدا کردن دلیل غلط ها خودش تو پیشرفت تراز کمک میکنه 
> وقت خوندن و مطالعه نباید چیزای حواس پرت کن دور  و برت باشن .
> تایم مطالعه پشت هم نباید زیاد بشه ، دیگه خیلی توانایی مغزی داری یک ساعت و ده دقیه بخونی باید بعدش یه استراحت 15 دقیقه ای داشته باشی و الا کارایی میاد پایین .
> بعضی درسا هم شاید تست کم کار میکنی و نمیتونی به تراز دلخواهت برسی 
> اگه کارنامه یکی از آزمونات رو میذاشتی بهتر میشد راهنمایی کرد


خیلی ممنون
بله اکثرا ارزیابی میکنم...

ولی باز هم یکی از مسکلاتم نمیتونم حواسمو کاملا جمع کنم... کیفیت اونقدر که باید بالا باشه نیست  :Yahoo (2): 
خیلی سعی کردم ولی نمیشه...

الان کارنامه رو میزارم

----------


## iSalar

> عزیز یکم بیشتر اطلاعات بده
> بعد از بررسی پاسخنامه مشلات چیه؟
> چرا غلط زدی؟
> چند ساعت میخونی؟
> از چه کتابایی استفاده میکنی؟
> کدوم درسا مشکل داری بیشتر؟
> و......
> یکم بیشتر توضیح بده تا بتونم بهتر کمکت کنم


بی دقتی میکنم دلیل اصلی ...
بیستر با ریاصی و ادبیات مسکل دارم ...

----------


## AmirAria

> بی دقتی میکنم دلیل اصلی ...
> بیستر با ریاصی و ادبیات مسکل دارم ...


ببین نوسان زیاد داری تو درسا 
شاید دلیلش اینه که وقتی اون درس رو درصد بهتری میگیری یکم شل میگیری برا آزمون بعد و ترازت کم میشه و باز دوباره میاد بالا 
توی درسی مثل ادبیات فقط باید تست زیاد کار بشه تا تسلط پیدا کنی ، ببین تو کدوم تیپ از سوالات قوی هستی کدومش ضعیفی و نیاز داری که تمرین بیشتری بکنی .
درس ریاضی هم قبل از تست نیاز به یادگیری کامل مفهوم داره تا مفهوم رو نگیری تست زدن سخته .
ولی میگم اصلی ترین مشکلت نوسان داشتن زیاد توی درسا هست حالا دلیلش رو خودت شاید بهتر بدونی ، شاید هم همین دلیل بالا باشه .
منابعت رو سعی کن با دقت بیشتر کار کنی ، هر سوالی رو که توی خونه غلط میزنی یا نمیتونی بزنی میبینی نکته خاصی داشته حتما اون نکته رو یادداشت کن ( یه جور دفتر خودآموزی برای تست زدن تو خونه هم داشته باش علاوه بر کانون ) 
هدف گذاری بعد از آزمون حتما انجام بده ولی اگه سر جلسه سوالات سخت تر از حد انتظارت بود سعی کن معقول تر عمل کنی .
تعداد غلط هات رو جمع نزدم ولی زیاده ، ببین غلط هات برای چیه ، دام داره ، نه همینجور شانسی زدی ، یا درس رو کامل یاد نگرفتی ،یا خسته بودی نتونستی سر جلسه بازیابی کنی .
سعی کن تعداد غلط ها رو بیاری پایین ، حداقلش با نزدن سوالایی که اطمینان زیر 80 درصد داری .
تو منابعت که مشکلی نداری؟ با همشون راحتی؟

----------


## iSalar

> ببین نوسان زیاد داری تو درسا 
> شاید دلیلش اینه که وقتی اون درس رو درصد بهتری میگیری یکم شل میگیری برا آزمون بعد و ترازت کم میشه و باز دوباره میاد بالا 
> توی درسی مثل ادبیات فقط باید تست زیاد کار بشه تا تسلط پیدا کنی ، ببین تو کدوم تیپ از سوالات قوی هستی کدومش ضعیفی و نیاز داری که تمرین بیشتری بکنی .
> درس ریاضی هم قبل از تست نیاز به یادگیری کامل مفهوم داره تا مفهوم رو نگیری تست زدن سخته .
> ولی میگم اصلی ترین مشکلت نوسان داشتن زیاد توی درسا هست حالا دلیلش رو خودت شاید بهتر بدونی ، شاید هم همین دلیل بالا باشه .
> منابعت رو سعی کن با دقت بیشتر کار کنی ، هر سوالی رو که توی خونه غلط میزنی یا نمیتونی بزنی میبینی نکته خاصی داشته حتما اون نکته رو یادداشت کن ( یه جور دفتر خودآموزی برای تست زدن تو خونه هم داشته باش علاوه بر کانون ) 
> هدف گذاری بعد از آزمون حتما انجام بده ولی اگه سر جلسه سوالات سخت تر از حد انتظارت بود سعی کن معقول تر عمل کنی .
> تعداد غلط هات رو جمع نزدم ولی زیاده ، ببین غلط هات برای چیه ، دام داره ، نه همینجور شانسی زدی ، یا درس رو کامل یاد نگرفتی ،یا خسته بودی نتونستی سر جلسه بازیابی کنی .
> سعی کن تعداد غلط ها رو بیاری پایین ، حداقلش با نزدن سوالایی که اطمینان زیر 80 درصد داری .
> تو منابعت که مشکلی نداری؟ با همشون راحتی؟


بله دقیقا دلیل همونیه که فرمودین...

حتما ازین به بعد نکته ها رو جداگانه یادداشت میکنم  :Yahoo (1):  روش خوبی میتونه باشه
هدف گذاری دقیقا یعنی چی؟

فکر میکنم تعداد غلط ها به خاطر اینه که سوالایی رو که بین دو تا گزینه شک دارم رو میزنم... ولی خوب چیکار کنم حیفم میاد نزنم  :Yahoo (101): 
یه عده ای ازین سوالا درست در میاد و عده ای هم نه

نه منابعم خوبن فکر میکنم
باز نطری اگه دارین ممنون میشم بگین (زیست : الگو ، شیمی : خیلی سبز + مبتکران ، ریاضی : خیلی سبز ، فیزیک هم گاج نقره ای)

----------


## iSalar

> سعی کن در این اینکه ماکزیمم ساعت مطالعه رو داری ..ماکزیمم کیفیت مطالعه رو هم داشته باشی  ..همچنین واسه افزایش تراز سعی کن رو یکی دو درس که بهشون علاقه داری فراتر از درس های دیگه کار کنی و تراز تو بیاری بالا ولی درس های دیگه تو هم در همون حد قبلی نگه داری .


ببخشین میشه دقیقا بگین فراتر یعنی چی؟
مسلا المبیاد اینا ؟ یا اینکه روش وقت زیاد بزارم؟

----------


## AmirAria

> بله دقیقا دلیل همونیه که فرمودین...
> 
> حتما ازین به بعد نکته ها رو جداگانه یادداشت میکنم  روش خوبی میتونه باشه
> هدف گذاری دقیقا یعنی چی؟
> 
> فکر میکنم تعداد غلط ها به خاطر اینه که سوالایی رو که بین دو تا گزینه شک دارم رو میزنم... ولی خوب چیکار کنم حیفم میاد نزنم 
> یه عده ای ازین سوالا درست در میاد و عده ای هم نه
> 
> نه منابعم خوبن فکر میکنم
> باز نطری اگه دارین ممنون میشم بگین (زیست : الگو ، شیمی : خیلی سبز + مبتکران ، ریاضی : خیلی سبز ، فیزیک هم گاج نقره ای)


ببین یه دو بار اجراش کن اگه نتیجه نگرفتی میتونی ولش کنی .
هدف گذاری چند از ده اینه که با توجه به توانایی که داری بعد از هر آزمون و تحلیلش برای آزمون بعد هدف مینویسی که فلان درس اینقدر از 10 تا بزنم .
مثلا ادبیات زبان فارسی این هفته 5 از ده زدی ، خب میری برنامه راهبری رو میاری ، حجم مطالب رو نگاه میکنی ، نوع مطالب و بعد میگی خب دفعه بعد 7 تا از ده تا میزنم و با یه هدف مشخص میری سر آزمون . در طول هفته هم طبق این هدفت میری جلو .
تقریبا یه روشه هدف گذاری کوتاه مدت و بلند مدته . اینجوری با خودت میگی که خب آزمون بعد باید به 6800 برسم ، و طی سه آزمون آینده ترازم به بالای 7000 هزار برسه این دومی هدف گذاری بلند مدت میشه .
ولی باید انعطاف داشته باشی نسبت بهش ، یعنی رفتی سر آزمون دیدی زیست سخت تر از حد انتظارته حتما سعی نکن به اون هدف برسی ، همون هایی که بلدی کامل رو بزن 
یادت باشه که به هر حال با هدف خوندن خیلی بهتره از هر جور دوست داری خوندنه  :Yahoo (4): 
***********
خب ببین شک یعنی چی؟ یعنی همون که پست اولم گفتم ، کیفیت کم مطالعه ، درس رو خوندی ولی روش مسلط نیستی ، نمیتونی تست رو بزنی ، یا کامل بلد نیستی تست رو .
از تستای شک دار رد شو ، ضربدر منها رو به کار ببر ، تستایی که مطمئنی بزن و بعد برگرد روی منها که نیاز به فکر دارن ، ضربدر رو ولش ، خدا کریمه  :Yahoo (4): 
***********
منبعت حتی اگه به نظر من مضخرف ترین منبع بازار باشه اگه خودت باهاش راحت باشی برای تو بهترین منبع دنیاست ، من نظری نمیدم چون منبع توئه ، هر جور دوستش داری همونجور  :Yahoo (4): 

پس سعی کن روند خوندن و تست و تمرین درسا رو حتما حفظ کنی ، نوسان نده هر آزمون بهشون ، درسی رو کنار نذار ، حتما سعی کن اکثر درسا رو برسونی ، ولی توی مطالعه ات کیفیت رو ببر بالا ، اگه 80 درصد مطالب رو با کیفیت 100 درصد یاد بگیری خیلی بهتر از 100 درصد مطالب با کیفیت 80 درصده .
سعی کن جمعه هر هفته که آزمون نداری از مطالبی که طی اون هفته خوندی هر درس 10 تا تست رندوم بزنی و جمع بندی کنی (اگه وقت نداری لازم نیست ولی جمع بندی کمکت میکنه مطالب توی ذهنت یه مرور سریع بشن و مرتب بشن .

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام
> آقایون خانوما اگه میشه لدفا لطف کنین بگین چطوری درس میخونین؟ چند ساعت میخونین
> من دو سه ماهه همینجوری موندم بین 6500 6650 درجا میزنم...
> بالاتر هم نمیره ...
> 
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟
> 
> سال قبل هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو تو تراز 5600 داشتم که با افزایش ساعات مطالعه م به تدریج حل شد... ولی الان فکر میکنم ماکسیموم ساعت مطالعه م هست...
> 
> ...



شما هنوز هم این باز ی رو میکنید؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (10): 
خب معلومه وقتی وایبرو تلگرامو اینا باشه کی درس میخونه؟؟؟مگه نه؟؟؟
(توی عکس شماره 2 که از کارنامه تون گذاشتین گفتم :Yahoo (111): )

----------


## iSalar

> شما هنوز هم این باز ی رو میکنید؟؟؟؟
> خب معلومه وقتی وایبرو تلگرامو اینا باشه کی درس میخونه؟؟؟مگه نه؟؟؟
> (توی عکس شماره 2 که از کارنامه تون گذاشتین گفتم)


خخخ نه باووو ... این واسه آبجی م هست...  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## iSalar

> ببین یه دو بار اجراش کن اگه نتیجه نگرفتی میتونی ولش کنی .
> هدف گذاری چند از ده اینه که با توجه به توانایی که داری بعد از هر آزمون و تحلیلش برای آزمون بعد هدف مینویسی که فلان درس اینقدر از 10 تا بزنم .
> مثلا ادبیات زبان فارسی این هفته 5 از ده زدی ، خب میری برنامه راهبری رو میاری ، حجم مطالب رو نگاه میکنی ، نوع مطالب و بعد میگی خب دفعه بعد 7 تا از ده تا میزنم و با یه هدف مشخص میری سر آزمون . در طول هفته هم طبق این هدفت میری جلو .
> تقریبا یه روشه هدف گذاری کوتاه مدت و بلند مدته . اینجوری با خودت میگی که خب آزمون بعد باید به 6800 برسم ، و طی سه آزمون آینده ترازم به بالای 7000 هزار برسه این دومی هدف گذاری بلند مدت میشه .
> ولی باید انعطاف داشته باشی نسبت بهش ، یعنی رفتی سر آزمون دیدی زیست سخت تر از حد انتظارته حتما سعی نکن به اون هدف برسی ، همون هایی که بلدی کامل رو بزن 
> یادت باشه که به هر حال با هدف خوندن خیلی بهتره از هر جور دوست داری خوندنه 
> ***********
> خب ببین شک یعنی چی؟ یعنی همون که پست اولم گفتم ، کیفیت کم مطالعه ، درس رو خوندی ولی روش مسلط نیستی ، نمیتونی تست رو بزنی ، یا کامل بلد نیستی تست رو .
> از تستای شک دار رد شو ، ضربدر منها رو به کار ببر ، تستایی که مطمئنی بزن و بعد برگرد روی منها که نیاز به فکر دارن ، ضربدر رو ولش ، خدا کریمه 
> ...


اوه ... خیلی ممنون بابت توصیحاتـــ  :Yahoo (1): 

حتما سعی میکنم اجرا کنم...

درمورد حفط تمرکز چه کنم؟ حواسم برت نباسه؟

----------


## AmirAria

> اوه ... خیلی ممنون بابت توصیحاتـــ 
> 
> حتما سعی میکنم اجرا کنم...
> 
> درمورد حفط تمرکز چه کنم؟ حواسم برت نباسه؟


یه اتاق خالی با دیوار های کاملا سفید 
حتی گوشی و کامیپوتر هم توش نباشه و نور مناسبی داشته باشه 
یعنی عوامل پرت شدن حواس کنار دستت نباشه .
یعنی جایی از خونتون که توش بیشترین تمرکز حواس رو داری رو انتخاب کن .
یه چراغ مطالعه هم برای تمرکز روی کتاب بد نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------

